# Best Wishes to MiniLopHop working in Israel



## gmas rabbit (Nov 9, 2012)

:biggrin:Anyone wanting to post words of encouragement or hi how are you so that Brandy sees this when she gets in to Israel, please do. From Derby - lots and lots of nose bonks and from me a big hello. Have fun, post some comments so that we know what you are up to, be safe.ray:


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 9, 2012)

Have fun and excitement in Israel... A little disappointed she did not send me the bunnies before she departed...


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm sure you will have a wonderful experience brandy! Can't wait to hear all about it when you get back!!


----------



## BunnyLove89 (Nov 9, 2012)

Have fun and be safe!
Hugs from me, and nose bonks from Weston.


----------



## whitelop (Nov 9, 2012)

Have fun and be careful! 
Take LOTS of pictures so we can live vicariously through you! Can't wait to hear all about it.


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Nov 9, 2012)

:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:
Brandy--have a wonderful time!!! I am so happy for you! I know it is going to be an incredible experience. Can't wait to hear all about it!!! Happy trails on your journey and happy tales when you return! 

:bunnybutt::bunnybutt::bunnybutt::bunnybutt::bunnybutt::bunnybutt::bunnybutt::bunnybutt::bunnybutt::bunnybutt::bunnybutt::bunnybutt::bunnybutt::bunnybutt:


----------



## Kipcha (Nov 9, 2012)

Hey Brandy, have a fantastic time! Looking forward to hearing about what it was like when you get back!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 9, 2012)

:wave:


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Nov 9, 2012)

Have a great time Brandy and be safe!!! Cant wait for you to get back  Much love from me and Gracie


----------



## Blue eyes (Nov 9, 2012)

Wow, that came up quick. It's already time?

Hope you have an enjoyable time. :biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## Ape337 (Nov 10, 2012)

Have fun Brandy! Be safe and take lots and lots of pics :biggrin:

Many nose bonks from my clan, Freckles, Humma, and Faith!


----------



## holtzchick (Nov 10, 2012)

Wishing a safe trip! All the best working there, take lots of pictures, bring something back for the buns


----------



## gmas rabbit (Nov 10, 2012)

Got a text from Brandy this morning and it reads as such "Landed safely, just in line for the car. Glad I am with someone who has been here before. Sophie already causing trouble and got into some nuts."
Anyone else gets some info off facebook etc, please feel free to share.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi guys, you are so sweet! Thank you! :hug:

Yes, I landed and at the airport yesterday had a text from my husband that Sophie got loose, to the kitchen table, and ate some nuts he had left there. I warned him to keep food up while I was gone (I'm constantly putting his snacks away) but he thought the table was high enough. Not with Sophie and Panda! I think she was just waiting for my plane to take off since daddy is a push over. He said she's still eating and pooping up a storm so no harm done in the long run.

The weather and sights here are beautiful! I will post pictures later when I get home. I have an incredible view of the Mediteranian from my hotel room. There were a bunch of surfers out this morning catching the waves since it was windy. I am in the office today and meeting all of the people I know from email messages, which is great. I feel good and not having jetlag issues. I'm hoping we can sneak out a little early tonight and go to Carmel market, we will see.

Ofcourse I stopped by here before facebook, you guys are my favorite people in the world!


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 11, 2012)

Yay! Glad you landed safely and are enjoying things so far! So typical that things fall apart at home when mom leaves, haha. They will miss you but everything will be fine. Maybe it was a good thing to happen so it keeps your hubby on his toes for the rest of the time.

It's not the same around here without you!! We will be so excited to see pics and hear about your trip! Have fun!!!


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Nov 11, 2012)

Have a safe trip! The Ryan-Napier clan all send you the best wishes, and look forward to hearing about your trip!


----------



## gmas rabbit (Nov 11, 2012)

oh we are so jealous. It is sooooo cold here. To be warm again. Can hardly wait to see photos. Enjoy it while you can.


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Nov 11, 2012)

Heh, we have about 30cm of snow already here! Very jealous Brandy, have a great time


----------



## MiniLopHop (Nov 12, 2012)

It's funny how the natives think it is so cold here, but we are all running around in summer clothes. We managed to bring lots of rain though. It's not rain how I know it, but a downpour for a few minutes then beautiful again. I think it is totally lovely weather.

Last night we did miles of walking around Televiv. We visited Carmel market, which unfortunately closed early due to the rain, and a neighborhood compared to Soho, where I found the cutest silver bunny bracelet direct from the artist! 

I'm not sure what the plans are for tonight, but tomorrow there is the day where local artists set up street shops to sell things. I'm looking forward to seeing the local crafts. I have been taking some pictures, but by the time I get out of work it is dark so I'm not sure how well they will turn out.

The food is just incredible. I love dairy products and they have dairy in abundance! The hotel has the most incredible spread in the mornings with all sorts of cheeses I have never seen before. I try to taste a little of everything, even if I don't have a clue what it is. So far it has been wonderful! 

No more reports of naughty buns from home. Joshua said they behaved when they were out running last night. Becky is doing ok and he's giving her extra love to make up for mom being gone.


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 12, 2012)

glad to hear you're loving your trip to israel!

marisa - if you don't want the snow, I'll gladly take it off your hands. I'm thrilled just to have it in the 60s right now instead of the 80s!


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 12, 2012)

Brandy it sounds just wonderful. Experiences not too many people are lucky to get. And how cute you found a bunny bracelet!!

And yes Marisa send the snow here too. I loooove winter (I love all 4 seasons) and am excited for the white stuff


----------



## gmas rabbit (Nov 12, 2012)

Sounds like you are having a blast. Great to get a chance to try all those different cheeses etc. Yummmm. Am shipping our snow to whoever want it along with the wind chill. lol


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Nov 12, 2012)

Agreed! I'll send our snow to anyone and everyone who wants it... I'll send in the humidity too as a bonus. Nothing like that -20 degree cold wet air hitting your lungs


----------



## whitelop (Nov 12, 2012)

I would be so excited about the food too! I love foreign food! I'm glad you're having such a good time, can't wait to see whatever pictures you have. Make sure you take one from your hotel room window to show us your view!


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 12, 2012)

if we split that -20 with my 80, we'd both have 30 degree weather which sounds just perfect... unless you meant -20C in which case I'll only take about 1/3 of your cold


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Nov 13, 2012)

Definitely Celsius! But no no, you can take it all, or at least 70% of it.  Cmooooon, I won't see 0C/32F until like... April.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 13, 2012)

Wow Brandy what a trip. I guess I should log onto RO more so i know what's going on.

Glad your bunnies are doing ok under Hubbies care. 

Look forward to seeing your pictures.

Susan


----------



## MiniLopHop (Nov 13, 2012)

Today was sunny and so beautiful! We went to an area of Teliviv today that twice a week has all the artists set up tables to sell their wares. It was incredible to see what they make. I will add pictures of everything I bought when I upload them. My coworker took me and drove around a little so I could take photos. 

Tonight we are going to Jaffa, which has a lot of history, a very old port. Tomorrow night I am just going to the mall. I have to find a large bookstore to get a chess book in Hebrew for my husband. Then Thursday before I go I have the afternoon free so we are going to Jerusalem. 

This has been a totally incredible trip! Work has been extremely productive and getting in time for fun. I do miss my husband and all the "kids". It has been a long week and will be nice to get my snugglies again.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Nov 14, 2012)

wow that is tomorrow already. The week has gone by quickly. Hopefully the bunnies and Joshua feel that way. lol Snuggles and cuddles will be required on all fronts.


----------



## Kipcha (Nov 14, 2012)

Cannot wait to see those pics! Sounds like quite the trip.


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 14, 2012)

Brandy I'm just so happy for your experiences and jealous at the same time! Haha. Seeing that your "going to Jerusalem" or "Telaviv" like your going to the grocery store,,,,,it's so fantastic!!!!

I literally cannot wait for pics. And to hear more of your experiences. Glad things are going so well.

Safe travels!!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Nov 15, 2012)

Well, this is my last day and I will be going home tonight. I'm tired but it was so productive. If you havn't seen the news, Israel is back at war with the Palistiniens. There's bombing going on in the Gaza strip, which is about 40 miles away. It feels far away and people here feel they are in a bubble, but really that is not far at all. The security is much tighter to help prevent issues. So all of this is making me anxious and happy to go home. I don't like sitting in the office knowing we are in missle range. Anyway, that is why I'm not going to Jerusalem today, it's just too risky. They tend to bomb places where people gather or there are tourists. So far 3 Israli civilians have been killed.


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 15, 2012)

Wow brandy that is nuts you are so close to that type of danger. Here in the states it always feels so foreign to us and there you are in the middle of it.
Be safe and we will be waiting to hear when you get home.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Nov 15, 2012)

wow that is so scary. Will be looking forward to hearing that you are safe back on American soil.


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Nov 15, 2012)

It must be very scary to think of fighting forty miles away. Oh my...be safe. I'm watching it on the news now.

I'm glad you're coming home soon but I'm glad you've had the incredible experience of being there. I also can't wait to see pictures...

Happy trails for your journeyand happy tails bunnybutt when you get home.


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 15, 2012)

I saw something about it on the news today as well... wishing you a safe trip home! ray:


----------



## Ape337 (Nov 15, 2012)

Brandy,
I hope you had fun on your exciting trip (sounds like ya did!)! But I am so glad you're leaving after hearing about everything that is going down there. Your hubby must be beside himself. Have a very safe trip home!
April


----------



## MiniLopHop (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi guys, I am home safely. I am so jet lagged and rather out of it. I got home at 5am yesterday and just crashed. Now the buns are running around like crazy maniacs


----------



## gmas rabbit (Nov 17, 2012)

must say that I am relieved that you are home safe and sound and enjoying the snuggles and cuddles of your crew. Rest up.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Nov 17, 2012)

Miss Becky was more than happy to snuggle and nap with me yesterday. Now everybun is enjoying run time. They are running around like crazy buns and getting their binky on. I think they are happy to have me home too. Houdini really needs a brushing, but he's so happy it can wait until tomorrow.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi. Photos are up! http://s1108.photobucket.com/albums/h409/MiniLopHop/Israel/

Here are a few of my favorites.
Of course I found some bunnies, these are in a Tel Aviv mall. 






Old Jaffa, a really old port city









Carmel market





Beautiful jewlry during the artist fair





View from my hotel room





Kosher McDonalds- only hamburgers


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 19, 2012)

Okay so my iPad is acting weird with your phot bucket link. I click on it, it comes up, I can view it for a few seconds and then it blanks out?! Not sure whatbis going on........I want to see your pics and it teases me with a little view and then it's gone!

Anyway, what I did see was awesome. Your hotel looked very nice and what a view. Loved the market!! I'm jealous. I would love to see that part of the world.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Nov 19, 2012)

beautiful photos, would have loved to get turned loose in that market. Surprised you didn't bunny nat a couple of those little cuties.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Nov 19, 2012)

the flowers were beautiful. Were those feral cats that were wondering the streets??


----------



## whitelop (Nov 19, 2012)

You got some really awesome pictures! 
It looks like Israel was really beautiful. The architecture is so different from here and the beach looked beautiful! 

The pictures from the market, I just want to roll around the counters filled with food! lol. It all looks so good! 

It looks like there are a lot of stray cats there, some of them were really pretty! I would have come back with a lot Israeli stray cats. 

It looks like you had a good time there, you know, until the war broke out not to far from you! Glad you made it home safe and could share some great pictures with us.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Nov 19, 2012)

There are a lot of stray cats, but the people do trap and release so they are fixed and vaccinated. There were a few I would have loved to bring home! As for the bunnies, I got myself yelled at hehehee She was feeding the animals so the top was open. I gave the little one that is standing up in the picture a nose scratch. She started to lecture me in hebrew and when I looked confused she said "no touch!"

The artist market was incredible! SO many tallented people. I wanted to buy some of everything! I did get a bracelet and necklace and several little animal statues.

Oh, and for Len, these were rowers- I know, they are blurry blobs but I was a bit away.


----------

